# Looking for information on Cat tree's/Cat furniture regarding where to buy them



## Cat Person (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been having a very hard time deciding where a good place is to buy cat furniture. Since this is something I have only done one time many years ago. The person I got mine from was local and has passed away.

So if all of you could post the websites on where you bought your cat furniture from that would be great. Also any helpful info you would like to provide about dealing with that person/company would be greatly appreciated. 

Also if you have any horror stories from dealing with one particular company please let me know. Just so I know not to but from them.

Lastly here are some links for examples of what type of cat tree's I am interested in purchasing:
Cat Condos Furniture Trees Toys Kitty Towers Katimanjaro PlayTimeWorkShop.com
73-inch Bungalow Cat Furniture Tree Condo | Overstock.com
Bungalow Cat Furniture 62-inch Tree Condo | Overstock.com

Thank you all of you for responding.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I've bought Amarkat cat trees off Amazon.com - great quality and great prices.

In fact, I'm thinking about getting this one, if I can just find a place for it *chuckle*:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

In 1996 I purchased an Angelical Cat tree.

I *love* everything about it; natural tree limbs, curved sleeping/lounging platforms and height.

Mine looks like the one in the bottom left of the pic.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

This is the one I have (and the store I bought it from). At the time I bought it they offered free shipping!

See link.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm getting quite jealous seeing all of these wonderful cat trees that I don't appear to be able to buy! I've tried ordering cat trees from Amazon and similar online retailers. I get all the way to the check-out, only to be told "Sorry, we don't ship to your area". I can buy smaller items from Amazon and the like, but not larger items. So, I'm stuck with whatever my local pet stores carry. I live in Canada (Toronto area). If anyone knows of a good online retailer that will deliver cat trees to Canada/Toronto, I'd be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## Cat Person (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi All,

Thank you very much for your responses. I will post photo's of mine when I get it.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Auntie Crazy said:


> I've bought Amarkat cat trees off Amazon.com - great quality and great prices.


She speaks the truth! Amen-ah! 

I bought this one from Amazon, with free 2-day shipping thanks to prime, and like it so much I bought a second:
Amazon.com: Cat Tree, Beige: Home & Garden









You can see it in this video (I moved it to the right side which looks much better in the room), which brings me to the other point which is not to forget that you can modify ikea stuff or use other natural high items in your house and/or shelves that kitties will love just as much. :smile:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow Ducman! Those are some really cool kitty shelves in those high windows. Your cats must LOVE you!


----------



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm so torn. I have a scratching post/tent plus a very simple two story carpeted tube, but I really want to get Vala a more complex tree. But after I graduate next spring I'm moving. I'm still not 100% where or how I'll move my stuff there, but no matter what it's going to involve a lot of leaving stuff behind. I don't want to spend a ton of money on something that I'm just not going to be able to take with me. I've thought about trying to make my own, since the raw materials aren't that expensive and I have basic construction skills thanks to my art major (and if I make it myself I might be able to take it apart to transport), but I don't have a good place to act as a work shop.

What about someplace like craiglist? Obviously buying a used one has risks, has anyone had problems with fleas or with cats not liking something used because it smells like other cats?


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

I have two Armarkat trees. One I got from Cozycatfurniture and the other from Allpetfurniture. The trees are great and both companies were good with timely delivery.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Ducman, you're an inspiration! Those high shelves are great. We did a similar thing with screwing a board to a window sill so it becomes a wider, more comfortable place to lay down, and glued on a bathroom rug instead of carpet. The whole thing cost about $12. Here's what it looks like:


----------



## azcat (Oct 10, 2010)

Can big cats (13-15 lbs) fit into standard kitty condos? I'm thinking about getting a cat tree/tower since ImpostorCat likes to get on high places, but he's kind of big. And my boyfriend's cat is really big. He used to have a couple condos but never used them, I think he was too fat to fit in the holes.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't know, but if that's a concern, you could consider a cat tree that doesn't have a condo, but just has cat perches and open resting areas.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Sure they can. This is Oscar, who weights 16 pounds, enjoying three different cat trees:


----------



## GrimalkinTheCheetoh (Sep 28, 2010)

I got this one: Armarkat Cat Tree Condo Scratcher | Overstock.com from Overstock. Grim seems to like it, but he's only 7 months old and already too big for the house on it. I need to either modify it and make a new house and platform for it, or move this one to the garage and get him a different on. I think I need to modify it or build one from scratch. Most of the commercially available ones are made for your typical size house cat and my boy is a bit bigger than normal. Fun winter project I guess.


----------

